# Faulty parts



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

:furious:I am so sick and tired of faulty parts. It has gotten so bad my wife has said quit complaining to her about it. Today I installed 3 1b1x from Coast Foundry and all of them were faulty. I went to the parts house and they said maybe a bad batch. They exchanged them and out of the new three 1 worked. 4 hours spent for a 1 hour job. :furious: I have another lowboy in a couple hours and now I have to find another brand to install because if I get one more faulty ballcock I may have to be like the angry monkey. Get this the best part is I was cleaning up after a rooter company who charged the lady $600 to fix 2 lowboys and then they used 400As and wedged the fill tube in with plumber putty. House PSI was 125 and the original flappers were not replaced How do they sleep at night?


----------

